# Cubes not happy bout final time-out, officiating



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

> Cubes not happy bout final time-out, officiating
> 
> MIAMI -- Mark Cuban has plenty more reasons to be furious with NBA officials.
> 
> ...


More in link 

Oh boy, please Cubes dont do anything stupid now. In the article it said Dirk, Josh, Terry and Devin are mad. Let's hope they use controlled anger and unleash it in the right manner coming into game 6


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I am cautiously waiting for Dirk to finally step up and explode with points  it has yet to happen but could tonight, I want to give you guys some credit because every time Jason Terry touches the ball I think "oh **** hes going to drain it" ha and usually he does. His shot is money. I hate when he is left wide open because of the double teams on Dirk.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ESPN was discussing a report - a she said, he said report - about Cuban's outburst on the court after Game 5. If there is something to this, we may lose an owner.

To paraphrase, Cuban reportedly screamed at David Stern, "  you,  you, *your league is rigged*!!".

If he had said, "  you,  you, this is horse , or something else about the officials, Stack's suspension, etc., you could expect a hefty fine and chalk it up to Cuban's personality. 

*But I believe it's a violation of the league's code of ethics for an owner to openly question the integrity of the league, and the punishment would be severe - up to losing ownership privilege.*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im gettin tired of hearing this so lets get things straight...the refs did not "give" the mavs their final timeout....the mavs CALLED their final timeout...howard CLEARLY signaled to the ref TO and started walking slowly to the bench...then he was like o no i didnt mean to call it...doesnt work that way josh...if you call it you call it end of story...the refs did nothing wrong


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/news/columnists/14856564.htm

Here's the article everyone is referencing this morning.

Cote said he heard it from an impeccable source of his, who heard it from an official at the scorers table. Third hand, but he wrote it so I guess he stands by it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Heard it on radio today saying something like "because the quotes were 3rd party, and, because the quotes were buried in paragraph 10, credibility is questionable."

Something this big should have made the 1st 3 paragraphs, but Cuban's most recent blog entry surely didn't help.

:raised_ey


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im gettin tired of hearing this so lets get things straight...the refs did not "give" the mavs their final timeout....the mavs CALLED their final timeout...howard CLEARLY signaled to the ref TO and started walking slowly to the bench...then he was like o no i didnt mean to call it...doesnt work that way josh...if you call it you call it end of story...the refs did nothing wrong


 No body is talking about that, we are talking about our owner...


----------

